# My Dog has had a stroke



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

My 17 yr old dog, Jack, suffered a stroke yesterday (31.12.09). His symptoms were head tilting to his right side, he was slavering, very unbalanced and his eyes were twitching from side to side. I immediately took him to the vets and my vet confirmed he has suffered a stroke. He was given two injections whilst at the vets and we came away with two lots of tablets, one being a course of steroids. We are due back at the vets in a weeks time or sooner if there are any problems. I was so relieved that i didnt have to have Jack put to sleep and so so glad that i could bring him home that i didnt ask if there would be any long term effects of the stroke. 

Jack is normally an extremely healthy dog and has never had to go to the vets with an illness. He is 17 going on 7 months (or he was until his stroke) and was always full of energy.

He seems much better today and is eating well and taking his medication. He is more stable on his legs today and not quite as wobbly and the twitching in his eyes seem to be better.

He is getting lots of extra love and attention (if that's possible) but he is not a young dog and i am worried about the long term affects of his stroke as i would not want him to suffer. 

If anyone has experience this with their doggy i would be glad to hear from you with any tips as to how i can assist in his recovery and if there is anything i need to be aware of and/or look for.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have no experience with strokes in dogs. But I wish you and Jack the very best.
Someone will be along soon who has had an experience like yours I'm sure.

Get well soon Jack.


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks very much for your kind wishes x


----------



## vikki203 (Nov 1, 2009)

Again sorry i cant offer any advice but im sorry your dogs not well- you sound like you really care for him.
xx


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks vikki203. He is a wonderful dog. I haver had him since he was 8 weeks old and he was 17 at the end of August 09. I love him to bits and would do anything for him. I hat seeing him like this but he knows he is loved and me and my family are doing all we can to aid his recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

JSR a member here has an elderly dog that had a stroke last year, I'm sure she will be able to give you some reassurance.
I also know of a Springer Spaniel of 15 who has now had three strokes and he is still going to work with his owner who is a hurdle maker, when it's warm enough for him, he still goes off occassionally checking out the rabbit holes 
He had his first stroke over two years ago now


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Im very sorry about your little dog.

We had a springer many years ago that had 2 strokes at 15 and after a bit of tender care he soon bounced back to his old self.....maybe a bit slower but a happy chappie.

I think it bothers us they have a stroke more than them.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

varley said:


> My 17 yr old dog, Jack, suffered a stroke yesterday (31.12.09). His symptoms were head tilting to his right side, he was slavering, very unbalanced and his eyes were twitching from side to side. I immediately took him to the vets and my vet confirmed he has suffered a stroke. He was given two injections whilst at the vets and we came away with two lots of tablets, one being a course of steroids. We are due back at the vets in a weeks time or sooner if there are any problems. I was so relieved that i didnt have to have Jack put to sleep and so so glad that i could bring him home that i didnt ask if there would be any long term effects of the stroke.
> 
> Jack is normally an extremely healthy dog and has never had to go to the vets with an illness. He is 17 going on 7 months (or he was until his stroke) and was always full of energy.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

First off Id just like to say that its misleading when vets tell owners their dog has had a stroke, when in actual fact your dog has suffered from canine vestibular syndrome.
This is an inflammation of nerves in his inner ear and the part of the brain which controls balance.
Strokes are caused by a different process and often people do not recover, or take a long time to recover.
In canine vestibular sydrome however the symptoms only usually only last a few days , and they don't usually suffer any long term effects.

To answer your original question, all you can really do is help him to move around and encourage him to eat so he is comfortable until he feels better


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Was just going to say it sounds like vestibular disease. He will recover as it's not as serious as a stroke, but it's likely it'll happen again. Good news is it looks worse than it is, basically the room spins for them and therefore their eyes flicker and they tilt and feel sick (drooling).

Sky had was prescribed vivitonin (and steroids or pain relief too - not sure which/what as it was a while ago now) - and was right as rain (although slight head tilt remained) within a week. She had another episode a few months later, and recovered even more quickly.

If it was a stroke, he'd not be feeling better yet - strokes are thankfully quite rare in dogs though according to my vet, whereas vestibular disease is very common in older dogs.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Molley the colley is correct, but to be honest, most vets will explain this to owners as a 'stroke', although technically not correct, the symptoms are very similar as to a human stroke.

Two of my dogs - both gone now - but not through stroke!!! Had strokes and both got over it. My BC was about 12 when she had her first, I remember it well as I was appearing in a Pet Rescue Roadshow on the same day (I did training demos), on the main stage and all I could think about was my poor dog at home with my other half!! I am pleased to say that after about four days she improved no end and went on to live to 16. She did have another lighter episode when she was 14, but was fine after a few days. I tried to carry on with her as normal, she was wobbly, her head tilted and slept a lot.

My other WSD had a major 'stroke' and we honestly thought it was the end for him. The vet said it was a serious one and to prepare ourselves for the worst. Symptoms as you describe, but he couldn't really walk. We thought we would give him three days and then make a decision, based on our previous experience. In the meantime, I had found a little stray dog wandering the streets, it was like fate, one dog was on the way out and another comes into our lives. We ummed and ahhed about keeping this five month old stray, but decided to because we expected our WSD not to make it. However, making a miraculous recovery after four days, we found ourselves with three dogs!! All fit and bouncing around again.

He went on another year and a half before he passed - again, not of stroke.

I hope you get similar results, it is always horrid watching your dog get old, but they are tough things and don't have all the mental hangups about illness that we do, so it may be fine.

I felt that, especially with the second dog, who was elderly anyway, that it almost prepared me for the enevitable, although we did get another year and a half, I think it made me realise he wasn't going to be around for ever - never easy to come to terms with.

I do so hope it is OK, he is eating and much steadier, I would say a good sign.

Kate


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

A friend of mine had a Cavy who had 4 strokes, she lived for a good time afterwards,
Good luck with your dog x


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I really can say i feel for you.
One of my dogs had 6 in 2 weeks.
It really scared me just watching her.
Sending you big hugs and hope your dog recovers well.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i am sorry the vet used that phrase - it is not nearly so catastrophic as a stroke in humans, which involves a clot shutting off circulation to the brain - 
in the neck, in the brain itself, or a cessation of all circulation (as in shock, bleeding out, etc), which affects the brain. 

the one-half of the tiger act in Las Vegas (siegfried + roy) who was attacked by Manticore (a white tiger born and reared in captivity) suffered a genuine stroke - and YEARS later he is still using rehab to learn to walk, improve his speech, and so on.  
he was bleeding out and in shock; his heart stopped, and severe injury was done to his brain. 

Ur dog, if they have vestibular, has had nothing remotely similar - :thumbup: 
he should be back to himself in a week or less, in most cases, and altho it may recur, the severity varies widely. it can be quite mild and transigent, or pretty severe and take 7 to 10 days to pass - but most dogs recover well. 
keeping him moving a bit to prevent pressure sores, and avoid having him get depressed, is what i would suggest. as the imbalance can make him a bit nauseous, i would not offer anything very rich... as he might get more nauseous, or actually vomit. 

his regular diet if he can handle it, is best - a little organic live-culture yogurt may help him digest/absorb a bit more, 
if he goes light on his meals. :thumbup1: a 3 or 4-oz portion of organic cottage cheese is easy to digest/absorb. 
i hope he is right as rain in a few days...  
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

Jack has vivatonin and steroids. He's very wobbly still but making progress. I'm just so worried coz of his age that he may not be so lucky next time.

He is usually very healthy and has not had any health issues at all. The only time he goes to the vets is for his yearly booster jabs. He is remarkable for a dog of his age and doesnt have a grey hair on him.

Its awful to see him how is was yesterday but its nice to see that he has made some improvement. He's such a jolly soul and he looks at me as if to say mum what's going on?

I'd just like to say a hugh thank you to everyone who has responded to me. I'm new to this and your support and kind works together with own personal experiences are amazing.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Vestibular disease in dogs - Pet Forums Community


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

He is managing to get in the garden with a little help and we are massaging his front and hind quarters to keep them supple. It was one of my concerns that due to his age if he wasnt mobile his muscles would seize up. He is eating and his appetite is getting better (the vet said he would probably eat slightly more coz of the steroids). He's drinking lots of water and having lots of cuddles. He is deaf (due to old age) so whislt he cant hear what we are saying we are still talking to him just in case he can hear ever so slightly.


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for your post and for your kind wishes. I will keep you posted as to how Jack gets on. he's a trooper and if anyone can come through it, Jack can x


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

My dog had a stroke back in June, he showed all the same syptoms that you described Jack showing and he was prescribed steriods and vetmedin which he will now be on for life as when I took him to the vets they discovered he had a heart murmur brought on by old age. My dog is 15 and looking at him now you wouldnt know he had, had a stroke other than him being a bit unsteady on his feet.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Glad to hear he can get out and stuff.

My terrier who is 14 has been very poorly recently, she is deaf too, although sometimes can hear high pitched sounds and a hand clap, although can't locate it.

I cuddle her and talk to her, by putting my mouth just behind the ear, apparently they can pick up the vibrations and maybe can hear some sound too, I just think it makes her and me feel a little more connected!!!

Kate


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

k8t said:


> the symptoms are very similar as to a human stroke.


Visual symptoms that we see yes, but the dog doesn't suffer the same symptoms itself. Eg there is little physical suffering with vestibular disease, it looks bad to us, but all they feel is the room spinning. If they had had a real stroke they would have suffered at the time of the stroke a severe amount of pain, whereas it's just dizzyness and nausea with vestibular disease.

So while its very distressing for us, and obviously not very comfortable for the dog, it's nowhere near as serious as a stroke - the only reason we think it's as serious is because of how it looks - but the head tilt and drooling are not down to pain and paralysis - just being a bit dizzy.


----------



## ricky_ponting (Dec 28, 2009)

I havm't heard much about stroke in dogs , that's the first time i am reading the detailed description. thank for sharing this with us


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

Jack was in pain when it happened as he was yelping for about 10 mins. The improvent on him 2 days on is amazing.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, varley! :--) 

did he wake-up to this? IOW he was sleeping, awoke and realized the world was all cockeyed? 
(thats what trips the nausea trigger, ulp...) 

i would lay dollars to donuts, he was FRIGHTENED - not hurting, but scared half to death. 
 the world spins around him uncontrollably, he cannot tell up from down, and he cannot get to his feet as a result - 
its very frightening, many elder dogs yelp like puppies being trod on accidentally. 
their whole experience of *normal* is gone, just as if someone yanked the rug out from under them, but this time, 
its the rug, the roof, the walls, the floor, and everything in between them... :yikes: 
i would be terrified, too - as i would not have a clue what had happened to me - 
or maybe what had happened to the world? :crazy: all i would know is, 
something is MASSIVELY wrong... and thats scary. :eek6: 
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

A massive thank you to all who have replied to my thread. Its nice to know there are a lot of caring people out there like yourselves so a huge thank you from Jack and I.

Jack is doing really well. he is more steady on his feet and his eyes have stopped twitching too. His head still tilts to the right but not as much i dont think, or maybe i'm used to seeing his tilting head.

We are managing to go for small walks so he gets out and has some exercise to keep his muscles supple etc.

We are due at the vets at the end of this week for a check up so hopefully that will go well.

Again, many many thanks for all your kind regards and wishes.:smile5:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

varley said:


> My 17 yr old dog, Jack, suffered a stroke yesterday (31.12.09). His symptoms were head tilting to his right side, he was slavering, very unbalanced and his eyes were twitching from side to side. I immediately took him to the vets and my vet confirmed he has suffered a stroke. He was given two injections whilst at the vets and we came away with two lots of tablets, one being a course of steroids. We are due back at the vets in a weeks time or sooner if there are any problems. I was so relieved that i didnt have to have Jack put to sleep and so so glad that i could bring him home that i didnt ask if there would be any long term effects of the stroke.
> 
> Jack is normally an extremely healthy dog and has never had to go to the vets with an illness. He is 17 going on 7 months (or he was until his stroke) and was always full of energy.
> 
> ...


I have an 18yr old dog and he has had a stroke. He is'nt the same as he was before but he still has a good quality of life. I just let him get on with it and he wanders round the house and goes out the garden and he knows when food is ready  Hope you are ok and a happy new year to you


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad to here he's on the mend


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I have an 18yr old dog and he has had a stroke. He is'nt the same as he was before but he still has a good quality of life. I just let him get on with it and he wanders round the house and goes out the garden and he knows when food is ready  Hope you are ok and a happy new year to you


Happy New Year to you and your doggy too.

Jack is managing to go for a samll walk a day and gets about in the garden. he is eating us out of house ansd home but as long as he's ok i dont miond. think its got a lot to do with the steroids he's on that's making him eat. He loves to play with his toys and is trying his best to play. the difference in him already is very encouraging considering its only a week ago tomorrow that he had his stroke.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

That would suggest that it wasn't a stroke. I'd speak to your vet about vestibular disease, it really is much more common and has a much quicker recovery.

Glad he's feeling better xx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I too have an 16 year old boy who has suffered 3 strokes. The first was horrific, very scarey and my world melted!! I panicked, I cried and I thought it was the end for him. 1 year on he's still wobbly, his head is tilted and his eyes flick when he's tired but most importantly he's still here!!!! Luckily (?) my boy was already on steriods for another problem and the vet thinks that what stopped the first big stroke killing him. 

This site was a god send when he had the stroke, just coming on and hearing stories of other dogs surviving them and going on strong was such a relief!! I'm so glad your boy is fighting on and showing you up for being a drama queen mum!!!:lol: I'm sure as they get older they get a warped sense of humour!!


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

JSR said:


> I too have an 16 year old boy who has suffered 3 strokes. The first was horrific, very scarey and my world melted!! I panicked, I cried and I thought it was the end for him. 1 year on he's still wobbly, his head is tilted and his eyes flick when he's tired but most importantly he's still here!!!! Luckily (?) my boy was already on steriods for another problem and the vet thinks that what stopped the first big stroke killing him.
> 
> This site was a god send when he had the stroke, just coming on and hearing stories of other dogs surviving them and going on strong was such a relief!! I'm so glad your boy is fighting on and showing you up for being a drama queen mum!!!:lol: I'm sure as they get older they get a warped sense of humour!!


How were the other storkes in comparison to the first one? I have never been as upset in my life. I have had Jack since he was a young puppy and the thought of losing him was horrible. I know though that if it was best for him then i'd have to make the decision as i would not want to see him suffering and whilst it would not have been an easy decision to make, i would have done what was best for him at the time and would have been guided by our vet. Lucilky he is rallying and making progress on a daily basis.

I cant imaging not having Jack around and hopefully he will continue ot make good progress and we can enjoy lots more time together x


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> That would suggest that it wasn't a stroke. I'd speak to your vet about vestibular disease, it really is much more common and has a much quicker recovery.
> 
> Glad he's feeling better xx


What is vestibular disease and how is it different in comparison to a stroke? We are back at the vets at weekend for a check up sp will deffinitely mention it to him whilst we are there.


----------



## ZoePlusCats (Jan 6, 2010)

My dog Jason, who died in March 1989, suffered a stroke in May 1987, having suffered from epilepsy since the age of two (probably a result of distemper). The main symptom was loss of balance. I helped him to walk by "frogmarching" him between my legs, gripping him with my knees, when he needed to go for a short walk. He was a model patient and just lay on the lawn under a large umbrella for much of his convalescence. The most embarrassing part of the recovery process was going out with a dog that people thought was "drunk". Oddly, the stroke largely burned out his epilepsy and he hardly had any seizures after that. He lived to be 15 3/4 (his vet said that he might live to be 10). When he died, I set up the Jason Fund, now amalgamated with the Cinderella Pet Fund, to provide grants for neurological research, under the auspices of the Humane Research Trust.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

varley said:


> How were the other storkes in comparison to the first one? I have never been as upset in my life. I have had Jack since he was a young puppy and the thought of losing him was horrible. I know though that if it was best for him then i'd have to make the decision as i would not want to see him suffering and whilst it would not have been an easy decision to make, i would have done what was best for him at the time and would have been guided by our vet. Lucilky he is rallying and making progress on a daily basis.
> 
> I cant imaging not having Jack around and hopefully he will continue ot make good progress and we can enjoy lots more time together x


OH I know the feeling, I've had Cromwell since he was 1 and he was the most difficult dog I've ever had and we fought tooth and nail for years but despite (or because) of it he is my number 1 and such a huge part of me.

The 2 other strokes were extreamly mild compared to the first. The first he got off the sofa and fell to the floor, I thought he'd slipped because I have slate floors but he lay on his side and his whole body was shaking and his eyes rolling. I was pathetic...40 years old and the only thing I could think to do was ring my mum!!!!!!!!!!! God knows what I thought she could do!! Anyway then calmed down and rang my vet, it was 11 at night so after telling him the symptoms he told me it was likely a 'stroke' officially dogs don't really suffer a stroke but it's a close as damn it and easier for us to understand it if we can relate it to something we know. I took him to the vets the next day but as I said because he was already on steriods they didn't do anything for him. For weeks afterwards he was very unsteady and always needed to be close to me and it was a slow recovery but he got there.

The 2nd and 3rd strokes happened very quickly, he literally just wobbled on his feet, sat down and looked at me and his eyes started flicking so I knew straight away. I just took him into another room away from the other dogs and sat with him until he calmed down. Both times he came on walks that evening ...nothing and noone will stop Cromwell from his walks!! Even now his back legs are giving out he still wants to come along for a little potter.

I hope you boy continues to improve and stops worrying you.


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks very much. Its sound like Cromwell is in the best of hands.

I have just some basic resear on vestibular disease that i keep reading about on the firum and the symptoms are very similar to Jacks and by the sounds of it what Cromwell was like too. I'll certainly ask the vet about it when i take him back on Saturday for his check up. 

Perhpas the vet categorised what was happening to Jack as a stroke as it would be easier to understand. 

Jack like Cromwell loves going out for walks as he loves to sniff. He is as deaf as a door post also, so sniff is his only really strong sense as his eyes are iffy too. He is managing to walk to the top of the road and back but at least it gets him out of the house and he can pick up scents other than just his in the garden.

If someone had said to me last Thursday he'd be like he is now i would not have beleived them as i really thought we had come to the end of the road on our jounrey through life together.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

varley said:


> If someone had said to me last Thursday he'd be like he is now i would not have beleived them as i really thought we had come to the end of the road on our jounrey through life together.


That is exactly how I felt! I thought my world had fallen apart and I was going to have to say goodbye. Nearly a year on and he's still fighting. I actually did say the stroke was a eye opener, it made me appreciate him and realise he wasn't going to be around forever and to enjoy every minute we have.

I think the vets do call them strokes to make it easier for us to understand.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Vestibular disease is inflammation of the connections of the inner ear where it meets the brain stem. It causes their balance to fail - their eyes flicker as the room feels like it's spinning, they feel sick, cant or wont get up (or collapse), wont eat, head tilts etc.

Someone described their dog has having flickering eyes a few posts back - that is a classic symptom of vestibular disease. It is incredibly common in older dogs, much much more common than a true stroke, so my vet says.

He also said some vets tell their owners it's _like_ a stroke - so people assume it is a stroke - when really the vets just find vestibular disease hard to explain. In reality vestibular causes little suffering compared to a stroke, just more fear because of the room spinning. If anyone's ever had a bad ear infection they can imagine what a severe attack will be like for a dog.

Here's more info:
Vestibular syndrome, loss of balance, flickering eyes : canine and feline (cat and dog) veterinary factsheets

http://www.biltonvets.co.uk/Client Care Sheets/Vestibular Syndrome CCS.pdf

Vestibular Disease

Dog ear problems: canine peripheral vestibular syndrome

Often confused for stroke, even by vets sometimes.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re varley -
> _ What is vestibular disease and how is it different in comparison to a stroke? _


did U read the recent article that is posted on Vestibular Disease? use the search-box, it is right there...  
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, have come in late on this but I also have had a dog suffer canine vestibular syndrome. She was 11 years old the first (and most severe) time and had a couple of minor episodes after that. She was PTS at age 14 and that was due to cancer, she had no long term really severe after effects from the CVS. And yes my vet called it a "stroke" too.


----------



## varley (Mar 8, 2009)

I think for the vet to say it is vestibular disease would be easier to take than a "stroke" purely because people i know who have suffered a stroke have been permanently affected and you automatically think that your dog will be the same whereas if the vets took the time to explain vestibular disease i think it would be easier to take and not a shocking as hearing the word "stroke". 

I've done some research on vestibular disease and have printed off some information for reference and when we go to the vets for our check up i'll be sure to mention vestibular disease to the vet.

The difference or at least the systems of vestibular disease and a stroke do not seem to be too different from what i can gather.

I am just so pleased that Jack is still here with me and that he is making progress. Its a week ago tomorrow that it happened and i never thought he'd still be with me a week on let alone have made the progress he has and i'm so thankful for that.

It has certainly been an eye opener and made me appreciate Jack more and i will not waste a minute of the time we have left together whether it be a week, a month, a year or hopefully longer.

He is always there when i get home from work and he is always so pleased to see me. He brings so much enjoyment to my life and i think before this happened i took him for granted and thought he would be with me forever but the reality of it is he wont so i fully intend to make the most of him whilst i can and ensure that he has the best life he could possibly have, which he truly deserves.


----------



## Nikkimitchez (Feb 9, 2019)

ricky_ponting said:


> I havm't heard much about stroke in dogs , that's the first time i am reading the detailed description. thank for sharing this with us


----------

